
Is OpenAI Solving the Wrong Problem? - hype7
https://hbr.org/2015/12/is-openai-solving-the-wrong-problem
======
alancobb
I tend to believe so. People have the most fear toward AI are ones who don't
work on AI directly. I think it's quite possible that we will develop some
really advanced AI in the future but it will take a lot longer than what these
people expect. Andrew Ng thinks it will take hundreds of years, not years or
decades for us to get there. In other words, I think there are better problems
(clean energy, hunger, etc) to solve at this point.

